# Anybody else get a survey?



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I got a survey in the mail yesterday titled Management of Fish and Wildlife in the United States.
It also indicates that the survey can be completed on line at www.wildlifestudy.org
The return address is
Attn National Survey Research Center
Colorado State University
PO Box 4110
Harrisonburg VA 22801-9907

It just has some whacky questions and I don't know if I want to take the time to respond.
Just seeing if anyone else got the same thing.


----------

